# Show us you pen and penmenship



## VRT

There are a lot of nice pens posted in https://www.watchuseek.com/f221/show-us-your-pens-149901.html and https://www.watchuseek.com/f221/pen-watch-combo-thread-442601.html threads. Can you share with us what those pens can do? You know, "Quick brown fox..." etc...








Sorry for not posting anything myself - I'm still in the process of choosing my first (after 3 decades break) fountain pen.


----------



## Kittysafe

Namiki The Falcon Flexible Nib Fountain Pen, Black Resin Barrel, Soft Medium Nib, (60252)


----------



## wolverinek

Nice work done, I’m not good at drawing especially animals so I won’t try.


----------



## VRT

wolverinek said:


> Nice work done, I'm not good at drawing especially animals so I won't try.


Oh, come on! It's fun to see this drawing but you know I actually ment the phrase with all the letters. If you can doodle/flourishing with a flexible nib - that I'd like to see!

I'll post my sample after I finally get the pen and finish a course in Spencerian penmenship .


----------



## Lawrence.

I write to fine to use a fountain pen, so I always resort to mechanical pencils. :-d

Some notes taken during college a week or so ago:


----------



## MILSTD810

I have no idea which Parker pen this is, but I have had it since I was a sophomore in college and it is the best all-purpose pen I have had ever. My only gripe is that the refill rattles around inside the housing itself.


----------



## ninobrn99

Thought I'd join in. These are the pens I happen to be using this week. The gold filled Wahl is one of my favorite flex nibs! 
In order :
Pelikan M600 Tortoise with a custom ground double broad oblique. 
Namiki Makie Golden Dragon with a broad cursive italic custom ground 
Waterman 100 Bi-Centennial of the French Revolution with a factory stub and a little grinding 
Wahl gold filled Chevron with a Conklin Toledo super flex nib

Nino

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mr_b_on_time

MILSTD810 said:


> I have no idea which Parker pen this is, but I have had it since I was a sophomore in college and it is the best all-purpose pen I have had ever. My only gripe is that the refill rattles around inside the housing itself.
> 
> View attachment 917083


That looks like the ever popular Parker Jotter Ballpoint Pen. I have the exact same pen, same color and all, that I have been using for years now. I just found out recently when thinking about getting a new Parker Pen in an all stainless steel version that they are no longer made in the USA. The older Jotter pens have, "Made in USA," on the back. The ones you find in stores now are made in the UK or France. I almost bought a new one just a few days ago and the packaging has a little sticker on the back that says Made in UK or France, but I kind of like the idea of having a pen that I use daily that says it is made here. What type of refill do you have in your pen? I just shook mine, and the refill does not rattle at all in mine; I mean I hear absolutely nothing when I shake it. I have a Parker Jotter refill in mine. It is a fairly large refill when compared to many other type of refills out there. Jotters are known for caring lots of ink and lasting for a long time before refills. I still might pick up a new Jotter, just so I can compare it to the old one I have.


----------



## zircular

This is kinda funny because I found my all-stainless Jotter last night, which I got in high school (late 90s). It has the original cartridge and wrote on the first test stroke. I like the hefty "KA-CHUNK" sound of the mechanism. 

Sorry, no penmanship contribution for me. I sometimes joke that my handwriting is a security feature. When I take notes, I'm usually the only one who can read them.


----------



## klacca

Some chicken scratch from quantum chemistry earlier and a sample sentence. I think it's funny how similar my print and cursive are. Also, pentel mechanical pencils :thumbup:


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bogus83

I may not have the best penmenship, but I do enjoy writing with my new LAMY Safari.


----------



## faintlymacabre




----------



## D N Ravenna

faintlymacabre said:


> View attachment 956108


Very nice! I am not that patient in my writing.
;-)

Dan


----------



## Citizaner

My penmanship has really gone downhill since school.
This was done with a cheapo Bic fountain pen.

View attachment 973450


----------



## Kittysafe

Citizaner said:


> My penmanship has really gone downhill since school.
> This was done with a cheapo Bic fountain pen.
> 
> View attachment 973450


Pfftt... that's actually pretty good. You should see my handwriting, it's like a bipolar raccoon on a sugar high.


----------



## Will3020

Citizaner said:


> My penmanship has really gone downhill since school.
> This was done with a cheapo Bic fountain pen.
> 
> View attachment 973450


I agree it looks pretty good. I hardly ever write because 99% of the time, I'm typing. Don't have the patience to write with a pen as much as I used to.

Typing is sooooo much easier especially when I make errors - hey I'm also saving trees 

But I have to admit I'm an artist at heart and find fine penmanship to have an artistic quality to it.


----------



## Uwe W.

Citizaner said:


> This was done with a cheapo Bic fountain pen.


I actually quite like the pen. Is this something currently available? Can't recall seeing a Bic (branded) fountain pen anywhere...


----------



## hoppes-no9

MILSTD810 said:


> I have no idea which Parker pen this is, but I have had it since I was a sophomore in college and it is the best all-purpose pen I have had ever. My only gripe is that the refill rattles around inside the housing itself.


Wrap the refill with Scotch tape to fill up the empty space.


----------



## P1B1

Here's a penmanship sample from my only 2 fountain pens, a LAMY Safari EF nib (top) and a Pilot Varsity disposable (bottom). I've really been working on my cursive penmanship lately. I took my time writing out the sample so my actually writing is a little more sloppy. (Edit: just realized I wrote "jumped" instead of "jumps" like I was supposed to.)

View attachment 977245


----------



## Kittysafe

I recently bought some "Ancient Copper" for my Namiki Falcon fountain pen, and I absolutely love this color and
pen combination.

View attachment 985463


----------



## Athram

The greatest pen in the world with the worst hand writing in the world:

View attachment 1004659


----------



## drkeng

It really should be "jumps". That's the sentence we used in typing class because it includes all the letters of the alphabet. Without "jumps", there's no "s".

Thought I'd give it a quick go with a few different pens. The Grayson Tighe and Aurora Netuno are RB's. The MB Starwalker is a fineliner and the MB Mark Twain is a BP. The first Aurora was so bad, I had to do a second take--only marginally better. Overall, not bad for a doctor (not that I write anything; I just dictate radiology reports).





















I couldn't stand how the Nettuno sample looked. 2 more done, along with a MB Starwalker print without all caps.


----------



## VRT

Not exactly about the fox that I've asked in the original post but it has a dog and some other animals.







This "speciment of Spencerian Practical Penmenship" has very little with my regular writings though...


----------



## 00Photo




----------



## Chronopolis

Nice!
So, it's got a calligraphy nib?



00Photo said:


>


----------



## 00Photo

It is a flexible nib. A pity no one makes then anymore. All my favorite pens are vintage and were purchased at the Chicago pen show. I've got a couple modern ones, a Noodler's Ahab and a Visconti **** Sapiens, however they do not have the light touch and flexiness of my Waterman 12 and 54, my Mabie Todd Swan, or this great Conklin.


----------



## wysanz

00Photo said:


> It is a flexible nib. A pity no one makes then anymore. All my favorite pens are vintage and were purchased at the Chicago pen show. I've got a couple modern ones, a Noodler's Ahab and a Visconti **** Sapiens, however they do not have the light touch and flexiness of my Waterman 12 and 54, my Mabie Todd Swan, or this great Conklin.


Waterman 12 and the Mabie Todd Swan... great pens, especially love the nibs with super flex. It's a great fun to write with those nibs! Good Day.


----------



## wysanz

Three vintage fountain pens, they all have nibs with deferent degree of flexibility. The Osmia nib has the greatest flexibility and it's my favorite pen, I use my pens for sketching or drawing. Calligraphy is interesting but only do it once in a blue moon, and today it took me an hour to finish these few lines.


----------



## wysanz

Esterbrook dollar pens and the 9128 nibs for both.


----------



## thomps000

I love the Blue Esterbrook pens. I still haven't been able to find the blue on ebay that is restored.


----------



## wysanz

Wahl-Eversharp Doric, Flexible No.3 nib.


----------



## Kittysafe

Bloc Rhodia Nº16 5x5
Visconti **** Sapiens Fountain Pen Steel


----------



## wysanz

Sheaffer Snorkel fills with Lamy T52 Turquoise.


----------



## wysanz

The mysterious snowman! what a pity it's only a watermark on the paper I discovered while cleaning my pen.
Just for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Nakmuay

I spend so much time using a keyboard these days that my handwriting is terrible, and I haven't drawn anything in decades but I'm still enjoying my pens so...


----------



## Nakmuay

Err.. can I take a Mulligan? Meant to post a photo of said pens









The Mont Blanc is about 15 years old and still going strong, I like the heft and weight of it, writes very nicely although I'd prefer a slightly thinner nib. I'm also enjoying the Faber Castell, particularly the hexagonal shape is very comfortable and stops the pen rolling away 

Chris


----------



## 00Photo

Oh man, I just picked up this ugly flat brown tones pen with a black ink crusted nib to fix and resell. I'm half way through restoring it and there is no way I'm selling this one now.

"The Varsity Pen"

Montblanc Winter Glow ink.


----------



## 00Photo

Another recent pickup and restoral. Took about 4 days to get her going but man she sings!!! Not too shabby looking either! Waterman 12 with gold filled rings.


----------



## Nakmuay

00Photo said:


> Another recent pickup and restoral. Took about 4 days to get her going but man she sings!!! Not too shabby looking either! Waterman 12 with gold filled rings.


Love the colour of that ink!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Outlawyer

Lawrence. said:


> I write to fine to use a fountain pen, so I always resort to mechanical pencils. :-d
> 
> Some notes taken during college a week or so ago:


Holy crap. Any inclination I may have had to respond to the OP's request has been dashed. Hell, my typing doesn't look that good.


----------



## ninobrn99

Love seeing that I'm not the only one that loves vintage flex! 

Nino


----------



## Skitalets

Finally got a Caran d'Ache fountain pen after wanting one for years--this joins my Waterman Carene and Montblanc Meisterstuck.



















I also looked at a MB StarWalker and was shocked (not pleasantly) that they are cartridge only and don't accept MB converters! I'm not a zealot about not using cartridges but it put me off from buying the pen.


----------



## Chronopolis

Nice pen!
I'd like a C d'A one day myself.... and a Yard-o-led.

Why would any manufacturer do one or the other only - cartridge or converter - when it's just as easy to allow for both, and so many pens do so with ease?

Is there some inherent advantage to doing only one?
Or is this yet another example of pointless exclusivism - a bit like the odd size lugs for watches?



Skitalets said:


> I also looked at a MB StarWalker and was shocked (not pleasantly) that they are* cartridge only and don't accept MB converters!* I'm not a zealot about not using cartridges but it put me off from buying the pen.


----------



## joxxer

you all have some great handwriting


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Faber Castell Basic Medium


----------



## 00Photo




----------



## Nokie

Very nice.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Very nice examples of penmanship!

Dan


----------



## Chronopolis

Knockout beautiful stuff, 00Photo!
So, you a pro calligrapher?



00Photo said:


>


----------



## 00Photo

I am a pro telco cable splicer. Amateur ink smearer.


----------



## 00Photo




----------



## D N Ravenna

Now that is nice! What pen/nib combo did you use?

Regards,

Dan


----------



## raisedbyrats

Some supercheap new fountain pens. Blue writing(top pen) is Parker Vector CT, black writing(bottom pen) is Pilot 78G.


----------



## Lazycollegekid

My Script still needs a bit of work but I'm really making progress lately 
Noodlers Pen with Noodlers Ink.


----------



## Kittysafe

Nice


----------



## D N Ravenna

Certainly a good hand!

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## Humanloop




----------



## Lazycollegekid

Flex pen and Mandalay Maroon. Reviving the thread!


----------



## Lazycollegekid

Reviving this thread!


----------



## RNHC

00Photo said:


>


WOW! What a beautiful handwriting!


----------



## cst

New year resolutions, buy a fountain pen and improve my handwriting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Me116

00Photo said:


>


Mind naming all the inks you used on that mini-masterpiece?


----------



## ccarley

I've been working on my handwriting since about Thanksgiving. I've started with inexpensive pens so far, the most expensive probably a gift for Christmas from my wife (a Pilot Prera).

Anyway, the cursive stuff is nice for sure. I got this kick to start using English Gothic script though. This is using a Jinhao X450, with Goulet pens 1.1 Italic nib, and Parker Quink permanent black.










Clay


----------



## MrCCartel




----------



## DRSG

My poor penmanship via my daily warrior (A Namiki Vanishing in kevlar)


----------



## 00Photo

Waterman 12 with Rohrer and Klingner Salix. Edison Collier with Kobe Nunobiki Emerald.


----------



## promark420

My latest acquisition with no time put into my note. I'm told that I have neat handwriting, but I don't think so.


----------



## jar




----------



## Trel

In case you can't read my handwriting:
Delta Dolcevita Slim, EF Nib, loaded with Namiki black ink.

A bit more on it: the nib is Delta's patented Fusion nib, which is a steel nib that has a gold plate welded on top of it. They claim sciencey stuff about how it makes the ink flow better, which is, of course, nonsense. However, it does write like a very well-finished steel nib with just the right amount of toothy-ness. For an extra-fine nib, it's a pretty bold line.


----------



## MHe225

Beautiful examples here, really tough to follow. It's with some hesitance that I show examples of my penmenship / handwriting. Unlike most people I know, I still do write a lot, each and every single day, yet I don't want to share any of that as it would mean letting you all read my diary. And even though that's all written in Dutch, there are some here able to read Dutch.

But I have plenty of handwritten stuff lying around, so I took a picture of lab-notes penned some 30 years ago:









and a zoom-in, so you all can actually read what I wrote (also in Dutch):









My Sheaffer Targa was almost new at the time of writing, but I have retired it about a year ago as it was totally worn out - gold nibs are fairly soft and they do erode with use. In addition, the pen looked really shabby as the lacquer finish had started to peel some 10+ years prior:









Below, a recent example of my handwriting plus the pen used - try to read what I wrote, as I'm not going to type the same (consider it a test).









Allow me to get on one of my soapboxes for a minute or so:
I understand that - and why - people, kids and adults alike, don't write that much anymore in this day and age, but it is a trend I hope will reverse as it has some unwanted and unrealized side-effects. Writing is great for developing and maintaining fine motor-skills and with lack of "training" people become clumsier (again). So do yourself and/or kids a favor, spend a few $$ on good writing instruments and start training -eh, writing.


----------



## jar

> My Sheaffer Targa was almost new at the time of writing, but I have retired it about a year ago as it was totally worn out - gold nibs are fairly soft and they do erode with use.


Gold nibs are tipped with a hard metal, usually part of the Platinum group and generically referred to as Iridium so the gold is never actually used for writing. Looks like your Targa was the Thuya Classic but I have never seen Sheaffer Laque in that shape.

Here's another writing sample:


----------



## Anothercell

These are probably my most used pens at the moment. College definitely altered my handwriting...


----------

